# Camera Question



## darrin1200 (Jun 19, 2010)

Quick question about which camera.
My wife has decided to get me a camera for my Birthday to "improve the quality of my pen pictures for a catalogue":biggrin: as well as getting a good family camera.

I have researched the heck out of this trying to get the following:

execellent quality
fully adjustable settings
easy full auto point and shoot
great macro
large zoom
video

With a budget of under $500 befor taxes, I have narrowed my field down to 2. Both equally meet most of my criteria. I will point out some of the differences.

Fujifilm HS10 $450  http://www.fujifilm.ca/x21813.xml
-30X manual zoom. Very smooth operation. Manual makes it much easier to get exact zoom I want. It also saves batteries. 
-using the super macro setting with in store lighting, while in focus, I kept bumping the battery I was looking at.
-video is 1080p (video quality is not really a big factor)

Canon SX20is $400   http://www.canon.ca/inetCA/products?m=gp&pid=697
-26X power zoom. Takes a couple of tries to get the zoom exactly where I want it.
-excellent macro
-video is 720p

I have always loved Canon in the past, my first real camera was an oldfashied EOS (film).
However I am leaning very hard toward the Fuji, mainly for the Zoom and the macro really impressed me.
I have read a ton of reviews, but am looking for any personal experience with these 2 cameras from people whose opinion I have come to trust.

Will be buying the camera in the next couple of days.

Thanks all

Darrin
Timber Elegance


----------



## toddlajoie (Jun 19, 2010)

Well, I can't say I have any experience with either of these 2 specific cameras, but I do have experience with both manufacturers, and for this range of cameras I would say they are on equal footing. Canon is hands down in the top 2 (with Nikon) in the upper/pro range, but in this mid/consumer range, it is a close call between Canon, Fuji, Olympus and Sony. My point being, if you're worried about Fuji being a "lesser" manufacturer, don't. Fuji has made very capable cameras for a long time (including an old film era favorite of mine that would shoot several different photo formats on Medium Format film...) It sounds like you have played with both cameras already, and that is always my number one suggestion. How a camera feels is very important, and very subjective based on the user. If you've had Canons, yet feel that you had trouble with the zoom, then it will probably bother you. The difference between 10 and 12 Megapixels is minimal in the long run, and differences in the lens construction and camera image processing can make far more of a difference on image quality than the 2 megapixels. If there is a chance that the place you played with the camera would let you stick your memory card in and take a few photos with each camera, you could take them home and look at the images on your computer and see if one looked better to you... The Fuji mentions that it will shoot RAW format, which is a huge advantage if you don't mind learning the workflow with it. Canon's doesn't mention RAW, but it is a bit unclear, since it's file format information only covers that it follows conventional standards for file/directory structure and naming.

If either of these work well in the macro range, I would say they should work for you quite well...


----------



## statsdaman (Jun 19, 2010)

*An option to save you a few bucks*

I have two passions, woodworking and photography.

If you want to save some money, check out B & H Photo's used department.  They are about the most respected company by professionals and amateurs alike.  Their 'condition' ratings are spot on as a rule and they have a more than fair return policy.

The Fujifilm HS10  --  $370  --  :
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=Fujifilm+HS10&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&usedSearch=1

The Canon SX20is  --  $310  --  :
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=Canon+SX20is&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&usedSearch=1

Lastly, if you're not in New York, no sales tax but probably some shipping.  

Damon Stathatos
Sierra Madre Sawing & Milling


----------



## Mickey (Jul 14, 2010)

You might also check out Fredmiranda.com in the Buy&Sell section. Some great equipment at good prices.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jul 14, 2010)

With a $500 budget, I would find a place that has the Nikon D40 and take a good look at it. It can be had with a decent lens for under $400, leaving $100 to get the necessary light box, etc.

Nikon has always been known for VERY sharp lenses. You can make up some quality with good electronics, but a good lens is the place to start.

It REALLY is a lot of camera for not a lot of money.


----------



## keithlong (Jul 14, 2010)

Ihave a Fujifilm finepix S1000 and I love it. It has a great zoom and great macro, and video. I paid 300.00 for it about a year ago.


----------



## darrin1200 (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks to every one for their opinions and advice.

I finally settled on the Fuji HS10. The maco and the zoom are both fantastic. So far it is doing a fine job as my pen camera and my family use camera.

Darrin
Timber Elegance


----------

